# how to use a straight fluted extractor



## leanneb (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a stripped screw and was told to use a straight fluted extractor but I don't know what to do with it. please help as I really need these screws out. thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*have you searched online?*

http://www.wikihow.com/Use-a-Screw-Extractor

http://www.ehow.com/how_7222171_screw-extractor-instructions.html


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Drill the hole with the size indicated on the extractor, insert the extractor into the hole, extract screw by turning the extractor with a tap wrench or crescent wrench.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Gilgaron said:


> Drill the hole with the size indicated on the extractor, insert the extractor into the hole, extract screw by turning the extractor with a tap wrench or crescent wrench.


Yes, it is that simple. The most complex piece of work is selecting the correct size tap. 

You will need a new/sharp drill bit. It may be necessary to "tap" with a hammer the tap wrench into the hole.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gilgaron said:


> Drill the hole with the size indicated on the extractor, insert the extractor into the hole, extract screw by turning the extractor with a tap wrench or crescent wrench.


+2. :yes: A set usually has matched bits/extractors.

























.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The original poster is not helping herself by posting the same issue in three different forums.

The original post in the Power Tools forum, which puts more context in the actual situation.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/dewalt-planer-57024/

When the original post did not get a fast response, then a post in the Tips and Jigs forum.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/stripped-screw-57029/

I hope the earlier replies in this thread have finally given her the information she needs to attempt to get the planer blade screws extracted.


----------



## leanneb (Nov 11, 2013)

Actually I still haven't removed the screws I cannot clamp them and this straight fluted extractor isn't working. and I do not want to ruin my planer as it is very expensive to replace. I cannot afford to send it to get fixed and have no clue as to remove these darn screws. I have even emailed Dewalt with no results. I feel more frustrated now than when it happened. there has to be some way to fix this problem without any damage


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*get help*

Take it to a machinist or machine shop. It's a tricky procedeure if you have never drilled out a screw. The drill must be centered on the screw head and use firm but gentle pressure on the drill motor. You must drill perpendicular to the cutterhead. 

Get help. :yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I think the forum member replies have given you all the remote help which can be provided.

I agree with Woodnthings, it may be time to seek help.

Your screws are likely very similar or the same as in my DeWalt 735 planer. The rounded head are not designed to be gripped with Vise Grips.

If the hex hole is rounded, there are few options, and these have been mentioned in earlier replies.
a) Use an extractor, which may require carefully drilling the relevant size hole.
b) Use a Dremel type tool to grind a slot for a straight blade screwdriver.
c) Use a Dremel type tool to grind off the head and then hope you can gripe the remaining stump with Vise Grips to remove. This option would also allow access with some rust penetrant. It is possible some rust on the threads was the reason the screws were difficult to remove in the first place.

We all understand your frustration. I expect most of us have had to deal with stuck hardware at some time. I have certainly had my share, especially with hand plane restoration where rust is common.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just to add to what has been said, when the center of the head has been located, drilling should be done slowly, and as in line with the bolt/screw as possible. The trick with the extractor is that they are threaded to thread into the bolt/screw counterclockwise, and when they have reached a depth of resistance, they will start to turn the bolt/screw to unscrew.








 







.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Straight fluted extractors are driven into the hole, unlike a spiral extractor they do not expand the broken stub.

Difference here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw_extractor


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

leanneb said:


> Actually I still haven't removed the screws I cannot clamp them and this straight fluted extractor isn't working. and I do not want to ruin my planer as it is very expensive to replace. I cannot afford to send it to get fixed and have no clue as to remove these darn screws. I have even emailed Dewalt with no results. I feel more frustrated now than when it happened. there has to be some way to fix this problem without any damage


I've had better luck with the spiral type. That's why I posted them.








 





 
.


----------

